# Eure Ingame-Charaktere



## Micro_Cuts (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

hier kann jeder mal Bilder seiner MMO Charaktere posten 


Das is mein GuildWars2 Wächter. Ich habe extrem lange nach passenden Rüstungsfarben gesucht, vor allem nach einem guten Blauton. ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tikume (23. Mai 2013)

Meine Kriegerin und meine Nekromantin:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (24. Mai 2013)

Mist  - jetzt weiß ich wieder, was ich gestern noch machen wollte. Kann man hier auch Single-Player-Charaktere posten, wenn eine umfangreichere Charakter-Erstellung gegeben ist?

*Edit* Trollkommentare von unbeteiligten Nicht-Thread-Eröffnern entfernt.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (24. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mist - jetzt weiß ich wieder, was ich gestern noch machen wollte. Kann man hier auch Single-Player-Charaktere posten, wenn eine umfangreichere Charakter-Erstellung gegeben ist?
> 
> *Edit* Trollkommentare von unbeteiligten Nicht-Thread-Eröffnern entfernt.




Na klar


----------



## amnie (24. Mai 2013)

meine SW:TOR Schmugglerin (Scoundrel)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







[leider grad keine guten screenies von anderen chara, aber das folgt dann wenn mein desktop wieder geht ;D]


----------



## Egooz (24. Mai 2013)

Moin,

erstmal ne schöne Sache sowas mal Spiele-übergreifend zu machen. 

Ich hab mal ein paar Screenshots von den aktivsten Charakteren gemacht. In Lotro sammel ich Outfits seit Release und allein mein Waffenmeister hat zuviele, um sie hier zeigen zu können. Für Rift hab ich mir extra nen Promo-Code aus Amerika für die Lederkappe gekauft. Hab ich sonst noch nie auf den EU Servern gesehen und vor allem zum Zwerg passt das super. Meine High Level Kriegerin spiele ich nicht mehr, bis Trion eventuell mal einen Gender-Change anbietet. 

In GW2 gehört das Hitzedrachenschwert zu meinen Lieblingswaffen. Das Set vom Mesmer wurde ebenfalls in GW1 freigespielt und auch da finde ich aktuell kein schöneres, mit dem Rucksack vom Ingi ist das Outfit für mich erstmal komplett. Immerhin alles kostenlos im Gegensatz zum Krieger, der rund 500g verschlungen hat. Tera mag ich einfach, fand das "Mount" auch einfach mal witzig, für sowas zahl ich gern. 
In WoW sammel ich auch seit Classic Skins. Dementsprechend wechsel ich manchmal täglich das Outfit beim Krieger. Ich lauf aber ungern mit kompletten Sets rum, das macht jeder. Mein Gobbo-Schurke gefällt mir so wie er ist, vor allem mit dem Helm. Hab ich so auch noch nicht gesehen. 

Ansonsten versuch ich immer wenigstens einen Charakter mit ner Glatze + Vollbart zu basteln, sollte es der Editor zulassen. Somit verewige ich mich gern mal zwischendurch in MMOGs.


----------



## cherry009 (24. Mai 2013)

Mein kleiner Rift Krieger 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (2. August 2013)

/push

Leute kommt schon wir brauchen mehr Bilder!!! :-)


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (2. August 2013)

Meine Froschlok Templerin "Quartoffel" aus EQ2. Wobei ich keine Ahnung habe, ob es diesen Charakter noch gibt, seitdem sich Pro7 um die Accounts und Server aus Europa kümmert, oder ob ich irgendeinen dämlichen Transfer verpasst habe.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mein Waldläufer Froschlok - Meisterkoch und stinkreich - in der Eingangshalle seiner Villa:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und ein finsterer Froschlok Nekromant. 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradoxic (2. August 2013)

Passend zur Everquest Next Enthüllung heute Abend, hier meine drei Charaktere

Zunächst mein geliebter Klagesänger (Barde)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mein Bestienfürst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und mein aller erster Char - der Elementalist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: @Gnaba, 2 Dumme, ein Gedanke  Ich sage das, weil es doch sehr selten ist, dass man hier noch (ehemalige) Everquest Spieler antrifft, die dann auch noch gleichzeitig ihre Chars posten

Und deinen Char gibt es noch. Du hast ja dann bei SOE gespielt und man kann dort weiterspielen, wenn man schon vor der Umstellung bei Soe war. Ich spiele auch hin und wieder nochmal und bin und bleibe bei SOE, nicht Pro7.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (2. August 2013)

@Paradoxic

Ja, die waren noch auf einem SOE Account. Also müsste es sie noch geben: yuppie. :>

Sieht ja richtig hübsch aus das neue Gebiet (das was man im Hintergrund von deiner Charauswahl sieht). Ich müsste wirklich mal wieder reinguggen in Everquest. Die Villa müsste sichermal wieder ausgekehrt werden.


----------



## Paradoxic (2. August 2013)

Ja, es sind ja mehrere Gebiete, aber das erste Gebiet, in welches du mit dem "neuen" Addon kommst ist vom grafischen Stil her eines der schönsten, das sie so in den letzten 2-3 Jahren kreiert haben. Es erinnert an einen wunderschönen Märchenwald, wären da natürlich nicht die fiesen Kreaturen


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (2. August 2013)

Voll gemein! War gerade auf dem Charakterauswahlbildschrim (da kommt man ja schnell hin, wenn man nicht gleich das komplette Spiel runterlädt) und was sehe ich: Um Quartoffel spielen zu können, müsste ich abonieren, da ich zuviele Charaktere habe. 

Naja, dafür habe ich eine Elementaristenfroschlokine auf meinem Account entdeckt. Erst Level 14. Vielleicht spiel ich die stattdessen weiter. 
Oder vielleicht doch den finstren Nekromantenfrosch?


----------



## Paradoxic (2. August 2013)

Haha, du hast nur Froschloks, so wie meine Charaktere auch früher immer nur Feen waren, weil ich die so extrem super finde und das Startgebiet das absolut großartigste ist, was ich jemals in nem MMO gespielt habe^^

P.S.: Ich würde den Nekro weiterspielen, denn Nekros sind super Vlt. gibts hier ja sogar noch ein paar, die noch EQ2 Screenis von ihren Chars haben, bin gespannt.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (2. August 2013)

Nee, nee, ich hab auch noch einen Ogerpaladin, der in der Baubellaube unter Halblingen wohnt und einen Rattonga (mein erster Char), der mir die feinsten Möbel schreinert.


----------



## Lilrolille (2. August 2013)

Coole Idee  Hier mal ein bissl von meinen Chars ...

Meine kleine "Lilro" <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und hier Lilro's Haustierchen im Einsatz ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Space Lilro ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TSW ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Ich steh auf Grünhäute ... Orks haben so auszusehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (2. August 2013)

Ja, die Grünhäute sind in WAR wirklich sehr gut gelungen. Sehen aus wie aus dem Tabletop. Richtich orkich! 
Leider habe ich keine aktuellen Screenshots von meinen Grünen. 

Aber den richtigen Geschmack hast du bewiesen. 

Und nicht vergessen: Grün gewinnt!


----------



## Lilrolille (2. August 2013)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Ja, die Grünhäute sind in WAR wirklich sehr gut gelungen. Sehen aus wie aus dem Tabletop. Richtich orkich!
> Leider habe ich keine aktuellen Screenshots von meinen Grünen.
> 
> Aber den richtigen Geschmack hast du bewiesen.
> ...



Was heißt da Geschmack bewiesen ... pfff, die Grünen sind nur Sklaven und Mittel zum Zweck, wie all der andere Abschaum der sich nicht Khaine beugt ... als wenn sich eine Hexenkriegerin mit solch komischen Gestalten näher beschäftigen würde ;P

In WAR sind meiner Meinung nach alle Rassen/Klassen verdammt gut gelungen. Klar die Grünhäute und Zwerge stechen besonders hervor, aber jede Rasse/Klasse hat ihre Besonderheiten. Und soviel Liebe zum Detail wie bei den einzelnen Klassen in WAR
hab ich sonst in keinem MMO erlebt.

Btw. Hieß es nicht, Grün ist Besser, Rot ist schneller? ... oder so ähnlich ... irgendeinen Grund muss es ja haben, dass die Gobos alle mit roten Schuhen rumrennen


----------



## Drakencurse (20. September 2013)

FFXIV Bade Kostüm vom Sommerevent
Mein Char




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amnie (20. September 2013)

secksy 




hier mal meine kleine Ava 
(nicht in bademode, gibt keine pinke )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lianora (19. Juli 2014)

[attachment=13652:2014-07-19 10-30-58.jpg] 

Kämpferin des Fünf-Gifte-Kults (Swordsman)


----------



## Micro_Cuts (26. August 2014)

/push

Los Leute wir brauchen mehr Bilder!! :-)


----------



## Sasthur (27. August 2014)

Servus zusammen,

Mein Mainchar...
Erst in Tank-Uniform...
dann in Furor-Uniform...

als Transmogifikation... zweite Klassiker der Kriegergeschichte 
Sammle gerade noch die Schultern & Gürtel vom alten T2-Set aus dem Pechschwingenhort, das wird dann das richtige Tankset


----------



## Tikume (23. September 2014)

Mein Wächter (naja eine der beiden  )

 

[attachment=13696:gw092.jpg]


----------



## Wynn (23. September 2014)

warum frisst die pflanze gerade einen spieler und sind das deine geschenke rechts am boden ?


----------



## Tikume (23. September 2014)

Die Pflanze hatte Hunger und die Geschenke gehören zu meinem Dolyak.


----------



## Tikume (29. September 2014)

Mal nen Arschätsch Char gemacht.

 

[attachment=13711:ehlo4d.jpg]


----------



## amnie (14. Oktober 2014)

hatte ich zwar schonmal gepostet aber sie sieht ja mitlerweile ganz anders aus. mein FFXIV char 
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

und nochmal unter artgenossen (und einer katze die so tut )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (8. November 2014)

Nochmal ein Bild von meinem Archeage-Char.

 

[attachment=13748:ehlo_wolf_small.jpg]


----------



## Micro_Cuts (11. Dezember 2014)

[attachment=13759:gw034.jpg]

 

Hier ein aktuelles Bild meines GW2 Charakters.

 

Passend zu Weihnachten

-neue Rüstungsfarben

-Golem mit Weihnachtsdeko

-Nikolausmütze

-Zuckerstab als Waffe (sieht man nicht)


----------



## Elrigh (11. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (19. Juli 2015)

Mein Skyforge Char:

[attachment=13890:ehlo.png]


----------



## Masura1 (19. Juli 2015)

Mein Guild Wars 2 Charaktere:
 
Meine Norn Wächterin Hiomi Sinda

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (19. Juli 2015)

wo haste den outfit her tikume ? es hiess ja das sollten alle bekommen die skyforge spielen aber bis jetzt nicht erhalten


----------



## Tikume (19. Juli 2015)

Im Marktplatz, Kostüm des Mechanikers oder so für 6000 Fäden.

 

[attachment=13892:ehlo2.jpg]


----------



## Wynn (19. Juli 2015)

axxo


----------



## MatthiasBrueckle (21. Oktober 2021)

Hallo allesamt!
 
mein New-World-Charakter - begeisterter Speerkämpfer, Jäger und Sammler von allem, was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MatthiasBrueckle (21. Oktober 2021)

Hallo allesamt!

 

mein New-World-Charakter - begeisterter Speerkämpfer, Jäger und Sammler von allem, was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist!

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (22. Oktober 2021)

Star Citizen - Bounty Hunter - immer gleicher Look ;p

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

